# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #167 Know how to take your own Part.

## Admin

Aphorism #167 Know how to take your own Part.

In great crises there is no better companion than a bold heart, and if it becomes weak it must be strengthened from the neighbouring parts. Worries die away before a man who asserts himself. One must not surrender to misfortune, or else it would become intolerable. Many men do not help themselves in their troubles, and double their weight by not knowing how to bear them. He that knows himself knows how to strengthen his weakness, and the wise man conquers everything, even the stars in their courses.

 


More...

----------

